# Olympic Hall of Fame Voting



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Voted today. Let's keep this at the top!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i voted...will vote again tomorrow. needs to be posted in the general discussion forum.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can vote everyday till April 9th. Here is a brief biography copy and pasted from SL/Olympic Sports

Darrell Pace was probably the world’s top archer in the 1970s. He was United States Champion from 1973-76 and first competed internationally in 1973, finishing 23rd at the World Championships. But his next three appearances would be a bit more successful as he won the World title in 1975 and 1979, becoming the first person in the "modern" era of archery to win the title twice. In addition to his Olympic golds, Pace also won a silver medal at the 1979 Pan-American Games and was a member of the 1980 Olympic team. Pace finished second at the World Championships in 1977 and 1983, and then came back to again win Olympic gold in 1984. He also set multiple world records in the FITA and Double FITA. Pace eventually won six U.S. championships – 1973-76, 1978, and 1980.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I voted!


----------

